# Wetlands Mitigation Bank



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/proposal-would-create-wetland-mitigation-bank-for-farmers--naa-associated-press/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I recall when the Kohl's store came to Duluth many moons ago. Built on a swamp. That was OK...

And more recently a big swamp right along HWY 10 20 min from Minneapolis. Had a big sign for years "clean fill wanted". Last time I drove by the signs now say " lots for sale. Swamp is gone. And that somehow is OK.

I don't get it...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> I recall when the Kohl's store came to Duluth many moons ago. Built on a swamp. That was OK...
> And more recently a big swamp right along HWY 10 20 min from Minneapolis. Had a big sign for years "clean fill wanted". Last time I drove by the signs now say " lots for sale. Swamp is gone. And that somehow is OK.
> I don't get it...


This is how it is done.The Store,road or contractor that wants to fill in a swamp has to buy wetland credits from a wet land bank.So for every acre of wetland they fill in a acre has to be purchased from a wetland bank.A wetland bank is created when a contracted takes other ground and creates wetlands by destroying any tile drainage and building dikes to back up the water.So say they want to build a store in a metro area where land is worth 100k + per acre they can buy a swamp cheaper and fill it in but to do that they need to buy some wetland credits for 25,000 per acre.

This is not new I know a contractor that does it and he has a couple farms near here that he converted to wetlands.Buys a poor cheaper farm builds dikes,sells the credits for 25k per acre,puts the high ground in CRP.Yep he is working the system..


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------

